# Samboosak dough



## Sarah 1426 (Nov 19, 2004)

Im not sure exactly how you spell it but i think it is spelled Samboosik? Anyway they are middle eastern/maybe lebanese meat pies (they usually look like little closed dough triangles with meat or spinach in them, anyway i wanted to know ow to make the dough...if anyone knows how to make this dough or even what i am talking about and where to find the recipie please let me know!
thanks!!


----------



## Alix (Nov 19, 2004)

http://www.shoofimafi.com/2004_recipes.cfm?RequestTimeout=500#top

Scroll down, on the left side under Maza you will find your recipe. Hope it is what you want.


----------



## Darkstream (Dec 11, 2004)

Did you mean Samosas?

These are an Indian version of a Cornish pastie,stuffed with meat, or vegetables, or fruit and fried in ghee.

The pastry is similar to a rather thicker phylo dough.

There are middle eastern versions of this which are similar but smaller.

I usually do not bother to make the dough, but use phylo pastry instead, and bake them in the oven.

Have you got what you want, or are you still looking?


----------

